# Pamlico Sound Flounder



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The flounder are tearing it up on the Pamlico Sound now!


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice. Love fishing the sound and surf in OBX. What was bait of choice? Beautiful flukes!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Good eatin right there!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> Nice. Love fishing the sound and surf in OBX. What was bait of choice? Beautiful flukes!


Most were caught on Gulp swim baits.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Most were caught on Gulp swim baits.


I think the finger mullet would be great bait if you could get them. I cant even throw my cast net any more.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Finger mullet are what we use Sherman. On a Carolina rig.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They also got into the spotted sea trout..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Still biting.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My family vacationed down there many, many moons ago in Swanquarter. All we caught were croakers.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Come back and try plastic swim baits. You'll do much better.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Another good one..


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Dang man, you got em dialed in!
I'll never forget, now this was back in the 60's when we were down there, the ol boy we stayed with kept a quart of shine under the kitchen sink.


----------



## jar32jar (Aug 12, 2015)

Where were you? We used to fish around Oregon Inlet and did real well. Was in Frisco last week and seems the sound is just flat and shallow with no structure in that area. Do I need to plan for near either inlet to catch some of those nice flounder or trout next year?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice Fish !! I remember the first flounder I caught We had to go on to You Tube to figure out how to clean it !! LOL Darn fine eating !!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My friends were fishing the Pamlico Sound. Not me in the pics.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I guess we were there too early last year. (June 6-15th) went out on head boat and a boatload of people caught 5 croakers. We caught 2 of them. When is the "best season" for them tasty fishes?
thanks,
Rickerd


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

June through October is prime season. But I've got some numbers in November. April and May can be good too.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

More from Pamlico Sound.. The sea trout are also doing quite well.
The Pamlico Sound is without a doubt one of the best fishing destinations in the USA.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

jar32jar said:


> Where were you? We used to fish around Oregon Inlet and did real well. Was in Frisco last week and seems the sound is just flat and shallow with no structure in that area. Do I need to plan for near either inlet to catch some of those nice flounder or trout next year?


Anywhere near either inlet will be good. Getcha some Gulp swim baits, or live finger mullet fished on a Carolina rig.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If I do the trip again, I would like to rent my own boat and get to the inlet like you say. on the headboat we only spent the last 40 mins at the inlet. We tried 3 other spots on the way wasting time. Even the inlet was not good that day. 

How do you know which side of inlet to fish? inside or oceanside? depends on current from winds or tides?
Damn I would have loved my girls to get into at least one sea trout or flounder.
Rickerd


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

rickerd said:


> If I do the trip again, I would like to rent my own boat and get to the inlet like you say. on the headboat we only spent the last 40 mins at the inlet. We tried 3 other spots on the way wasting time. Even the inlet was not good that day.
> 
> How do you know which side of inlet to fish? inside or oceanside? depends on current from winds or tides?
> Damn I would have loved my girls to get into at least one sea trout or flounder.
> Rickerd


The mouth of the inlet is best, as the river currents cut sandbars where gamefish ambush prey. The river side is usually better than the ocean side.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

rickerd said:


> If I do the trip again, I would like to rent my own boat and get to the inlet like you say. on the headboat we only spent the last 40 mins at the inlet. We tried 3 other spots on the way wasting time. Even the inlet was not good that day.
> 
> How do you know which side of inlet to fish? inside or oceanside? depends on current from winds or tides?
> Damn I would have loved my girls to get into at least one sea trout or flounder.
> Rickerd


Lol I did a head boat trip 2 or 3 years ago around the orgean inlet. It was a joke. It was alot like perch fishing lake Erie with really heavy gear. Not sure how you feel about kayak fishing,but I follow a guy in IG that will take you on a 6 hr flounder trip for 300$,or 4 hr striper or sea trout trips for I think 100$ the last time I asked. He also does bass trips,surf trips,really about anything fishing wise. He puts you in a 12 or 14 hobie peddle drive. He catches nice fish,an it looks like he just started these flounder trips recently with the hot bite hes been on. 
I'll be there in October an might try to do a striper trip with him. Or maybe a sea trout trip if hes on any size at the time. I'm hoping to bring my own kayak down. Theres alot of water out there,figure I'll try to pick his brain for that 1/2 day trip,then go do my own thing.
He also has a few friends that he guides with sometimes out of there boats.
If it's something you might be interested in if you go again I'll get u his contact info.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

October may be a bit early for striper. but drum, flounder and sea trout should be on fire, along with croaker and spots.


----------



## jar32jar (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Will plan the next trip closer to either inlet.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> October may be a bit early for striper. but drum, flounder and sea trout should be on fire, along with croaker and spots.


Have you been to the Cat-Walk at Oregon Inlet lately?
Got into some huge Speckled Trout last time I was there (25-30 in.)
Hooking is easy, land'in them is a bit tougher.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not in some time, but it's a great place for sea trout, both spotted and gray.


----------

